# What kind of Propane Cook Stove? Off Grid



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

We will be off the grid and getting a propane cook stove. What kind of Propane cook stove do you recommend? (without electricity)

I have looked at several from Lowes and Home Depot. To get the ones that don't need electricity to ignite and timer, etc., You have to get their cheapest model. But if you get the cheapest model, the reviews are crappy for doing any canning on them because of the weight of the canner. Some of the reviews stated that the stoves actually had the metal dent from the weight.

What do some of you have or recommend?


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Honestly? I would get a used one. Whatever is both affordable and sturdy. The one I use looks like it came out of a camper or an RV or something...maybe a mobile home? I could always can on the wood stove...or make an outdoor canning kitchen...again, with a woodstove.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Off grid, I think you need one with a pilot light, because if you have one with electric ignition but no power, you could still light the stove burners with a match, but not the oven. For the oven to work you will either need electric ignition or a pilot light.


----------



## pistolsmom (Mar 19, 2005)

I have a propane stove with oven in my 1976 camper....although it does have pilot lights we do not use them...instead we light the burners and oven as we need to use them. The stove is much nicer than the new gas range I have in my kiktchen at home.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

We have a Hotpoint that we got from the local Ace hardware store. They had one in stock without a backsplash, but not one with one. We wanted the backsplash, so we had them order us the same stove with it. Only took a few days to come in.

We can all the time on ours, often having two pressure canners on there at once. We've had ours for several years now, and have never had a problem.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

We bought a premier brand range. It has electronic start but will ight with a match- which is why we bought it. My burner covers are made from cast iron. It came with the orifaces to switch it from natural gas to propane. 
20, 24, 30 and 36 Inch Gas Ranges, Ovens and Stoves from Peerless Premier Appliance Company


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If the electricity is off, our Sears propane range will NOT work. It has an automatic locking system when the power fails. Pain in the rear.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I have a hotpoint in my summer kitchen that used to be in the kitchen in the house. It has standing pilot lights. The oven pilot light got to where it would not stay lit. I am able to valve off the gas behind the stove now and really don't use the oven much at all and if I want to use it, I light it with a lighter. Jet probably needs cleaning. I bought a Kenmore Elite and I hate it. I plan to get one from Lehman's that has an igniter but it uses a 9 volt battery. Kind of expensive but not nearly as much as this kenmore. ETA: I looked it up in the catalog and it is a Unique Gas Range.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

We have a propane Co. here but not much help. They sell propane fridge and stoves but it took a solid week to get a price out of them. I believe it was a Unique. The fridge they quoted me was $1800 for a 8 cubic ft. fridge and $400 for the stove. I can get a 15 cubic ft. delivered from Ohio to Oregon for $2000. 
At this point, I would rather not do any more business with them than I have to.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I have an old mobile home. It still has the original propane stove. There are pilot lights for the burners and the oven so I can use it all, even when the power is out. It is built very heavy. The Only downside is the hot color in 1950 was pink so the stove is pink. LOL

I am going to build an off grid home so i need one similar. When the time comes I am going to ask the transfer station to call me if they get one. Checking CL and the Habitat For Humanity Recycle Store are also good ideas. If I can't find one I will replace the one I have and move it to the new place. If you find one that was made for natural gas you can probably buy replacement orifices to convert it to propane.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Have you looked at antique stoves and fridges?


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I have an 1920's ?? propane gas kitchen stove. It has 4 burners on the left and the oven on the right side with open space under it. It lights only with a match and the oven temperature is perfect still after all these years. I bought it for $50 the name is Bengal and is in really very nice condition. I would hunt for one like this...no fancy gadgets..just plain and simple. Good Luck !!


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Wood/Gas Cookstove here's an interesting one I came across on CL, it's both gasand wood


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

HOTW said:


> Wood/Gas Cookstove here's an interesting one I came across on CL, it's both gasand wood


Beautiful stove... wished it was closer to Eastern Oregon. We looked at some old gas/wood stoves but they go for $1200-$2000 here. And they weren't anything like that.

The problem with antique stoves is we are 3 hours from anywhere with these stoves. Craigslist has some nice looking but most of them are 5 hours away. I really want to get an antique wood/gas.


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

I rent, and have a "Magic Chef" el cheapo propane stove. No electricty needed. Pilot light goes on oven goes out occasionaly, just relight with a long match. I have canned on it. I lived here over a year before I realized the broiler was in the little drawer under the oven....:smack


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

My mother-in-law wanted one of these rocket stoves, so we got her one for her birthday, but as a backup stove, not her main stove:

Rocket Stoves For Outdoor Cooking, Recreation and Emergency Prep

They make another model that also burns charcoal, but she wanted the Zoom Dura.

ETA: Sorry - I paid attention the second time and noticed you just wanted a propane stove.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We were off-grid completely for seven years and we found an affordable range from Kenmore that didn't have the dreaded glowbar. It was even self cleaning.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

We were off grid. We ended up special ordering a Premier from Lowes.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

ajaxlucy said:


> My mother-in-law wanted one of these rocket stoves, so we got her one for her birthday, but as a backup stove, not her main stove:
> 
> Rocket Stoves For Outdoor Cooking, Recreation and Emergency Prep
> 
> ...


We actually bought a rocket stove and then my husband built a bigger one for canning. They are great for cooking on, As soon as you start the fire, it starts cooking. Can have bacon and eggs in about 15-20 minutes. As far a canning, I don't think it will work. But I am needing the stove for for inside cooking.

We built a 30x 60 shop and it has a 24x30 loft in which we will be living. I have a Earth Stove hooked up and just behind it will be the wood cook stove ( I have a mealmaster) I was then going to buy a propane stove but now I think if I can get the combo wood /gas, then I can do away with the mealmaster stove and just have the combo. May have to break down and head over the snowy mountain passes and buy one of the combo's on craigslist. Thanks to all of you with some good info and brands to look for.


----------

